# Gallops in Hampshire or West Sussex



## Clava (22 May 2014)

Where can you go (hire) for a real gallop?


----------



## Liane (22 May 2014)

Try http://www.coombelands-equestrian.co.uk/ in Pulborough, West Sussex.


----------



## paulineh (23 May 2014)

Depending where in Hampshire. There are some lovely all weather gallops at Bramshill


----------

